# [SOLVED] Windows won't boot, vertical lines, but fine in safe mode



## superbu

I'm running Vista Home Premium 32-bit on an HP Pavillion E6400.

Out of the blue, Windows will not boot up, and immediately upon the boot attempt I get a series of veritical white lines in groups of four all the way across the screen. Some of my online searches would indicate that's the graphics card, HOWEVER, I can boot into Windows in Safe Mode with no stripes. Does that rule out the graphics card problem?

I did a System Restore to before the last Windows update (about a week ago), and it did no good. 

I also tried "Restore to last known good setting," and it had no effect.

I do get a blue screen while booting up, which CURRENTLY says "PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA" and "Technical information - STOP: 0X00000050 0X9CA3FDC0, 0X00000001, 0X8C9A81F3, 0X00000002) 

But yesterday I got a different blue screen message. It said nothing about the page fault, just that a problem had been detected and "STOP: 0x0000008E (0xC0000006, 0x8C9B32D1, 0x89E788F4, 0X00000000)" and "nvlddmkm.sys - Address 8C9B32D1 base at 8C80D000, DateStamp 4563d..." (My photograph got cut off after that point, and I can't rephotograph since I'm no longer getting that message).

This all actually happened about a year ago and it seemed to fix itself after a few days, or my mulitple attempts at Startup Repair finally worked. 

Not sure if there's a connection, but this time it happened after I installed three new programs, all within a few hours of each other:

1. I updated Firefox to the latest version (this was the last thing I did before the crash - I believe it crashed on my very next startup attempt)
2. Right before that, I downloaded and installed DVD Shrink
3. Right before that, I downloaded and installed a trial of DVDFab 

I do recall that, while trying to rip a DVD of home movies with DVDFab, I kept getting a pop-up screen saying that some process would not run, but I just can't recall what that process was now. I couldn't get the DVDFab trial to work, so that's when I downloaded DVD Shrink.

The above three programs are not listed in the Windows installed program list (perhaps because I restored my computer to a previous day), so I'm a little afraid to uninstall them without the Windows uninstall tool. (But are they already uninstalled? They are still in my program files.) 

Anyway, if anyone can offer any ideas on this, I would be very grateful!


----------



## joeten

*Re: Windows won't boot, vertical lines, but fine in safe mode*

Hi did you ever update or reinstall your graphics card, you could try revo uninstaller to remove the programs Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems


----------



## superbu

*Re: Windows won't boot, vertical lines, but fine in safe mode*

I haven't... When this happened a year ago, I went out and bought a new graphics card, but when I got home from the store the computer was fine. I don't really know how to uninstall my graphics card, but my roommate probably would. But if it was the graphics card, wouldn't the stripes be appearing when I'm in Safe Mode as well?


----------



## joeten

*Re: Windows won't boot, vertical lines, but fine in safe mode*

Hi no safe mode loads minimal drivers so the driver for your graphics would not be loaded,you can go to the card makers support site and find the page for your model download the driver and install you can also uninstall the driver from add remove programs in control panel


----------



## superbu

*Re: Windows won't boot, vertical lines, but fine in safe mode*

Thanks. I'll try it.


----------



## superbu

*Re: Windows won't boot, vertical lines, but fine in safe mode*

Okay, updated graphics driver directly from the NVIDIA website, letting it detect which driver I needed. That did nothing -- everything is the same, except for now I'm getting a "Windows Solution" saying that there is a problem with the graphics card and I may need to update the driver. 

Also downloaded Revo, but it's not showing those three programs I installed (the DVD ripping programs and the Firefox update) in the list of installed programs, so they must have been uninstalled when I restored my computer to the previous configuration. 

I also tried enabling low-resolution graphics when I booted it up, but it doesn't make a difference -- I still get the vertical stripes and it still won't boot up. The only other thing that's different is it seems my "blue screen" error message lists a little bit different codes every time I boot the computer up. 

Just finished a full scan with Malwarebytes, and it came up with nothing.

So... I'm back to square one, I guess. Any other ideas?


----------



## joeten

*Re: Windows won't boot, vertical lines, but fine in safe mode*

Hi it must be booting if you can see control panel and run malwarebytes see if you can follow the instructions here and post the info http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html
did you try hooking it up to a external monitor to see if it replicates there


----------



## superbu

*Re: Windows won't boot, vertical lines, but fine in safe mode*

Okay, attached is the Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2 zipped folder. However, I could not run the perfmon / report -- it says "An error occurred while attempting to generate the report. The system cannot find the path specified." 

I have not tried hooking my PC up to another monitor... I don't have another one. My roommate has a Mac.

Thank you for all your help in this, joeten.


----------



## dannpp2012

*Re: Windows won't boot, vertical lines, but fine in safe mode*

What is the model of the graffix card? I once had a problem kinda like it but I won't suggest anything drastic yet. When did the problem start?


----------



## superbu

*Re: Windows won't boot, vertical lines, but fine in safe mode*



dannpp2012 said:


> What is the model of the graffix card? I once had a problem kinda like it but I won't suggest anything drastic yet. When did the problem start?


It's an NVIDIA GeForce 7500 LE. It's the card that came with the PC. Like I said, this happened about a year ago, and it magically seemed to fix itself after three or four days. The PC is almost six years old -- I think I got it in February 2007.


----------



## joeten

*Re: Windows won't boot, vertical lines, but fine in safe mode*

Moved to Bsod's,App Crashes and Hangs


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Windows won't boot, vertical lines, but fine in safe mode*

Can you see the HP logo on boot or is that where you are seeing the vertical lines?
If you tap the delete key to enter the system setup are the line there also?


----------



## superbu

*Re: Windows won't boot, vertical lines, but fine in safe mode*



Wrench97 said:


> Can you see the HP logo on boot or is that where you are seeing the vertical lines?


I can see the HP logo against the blue background with vertical lines in front of it.



Wrench97 said:


> If you tap the delete key to enter the system setup are the line there also?


Actually, no. The lines disappear when it goes to a black and white screen where it lists the operating system and asks if you want to select it. 

Would there be any risk to me in uploading a video of my PC booting up and posting it to YouTube for you to look at? That way you could see directly what is happening, including the BSOD.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Windows won't boot, vertical lines, but fine in safe mode*

If you are seeing them on the HP boot logo, that's before Windows loads and the card is working on native VGA mode. You could try removing the card and cleaning the contacts gently with a clean pencil eraser but I think you are going to find a failing card.


----------



## superbu

*Re: Windows won't boot, vertical lines, but fine in safe mode*

SOLVED! It was the graphics card. Immediately upon installing the new one, the PC booted up normally. Had a good hour's worth of trouble at first, though, because I initially had no sound. (A common problem when installing a new graphics card, apparently.) After some online searching, I was able to try resetting the "Onboard Audio" in the BIOS from "Auto" to "On" (or perhaps it was "Yes"), and that solved the problem. So my PC now seems to be working completely normally. 

I truly appreciate all the effort and time spent helping me, Wrench and Joeten. Thank you very much. You're both very kind. 

And this thread can be closed!


----------



## joeten

Glad you got it sorted


----------

